# Της Τυρινής



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

*καπνιστύρι* (ή _λόγ_. *καπνιστύριον*) το καπνιστό τυρί
*κολλητύρι *(ή _λογιότ_. *κολλαστύριο*) το τυρί που κολλάει στα δόντια
*κολυμβητύριο* το τυρί που κολυμπάει στην άλμη
*κουρδιστύρι* το κουρδικό τυρί
*κρατητύριο* το πολύτιμο τυρί που το κρατάς ως κόρη οφθαλμού
*κρητύριο* το κρητικό τυρί
*λειπαντύριο* το τυρί που λείπει απ' το ψυγείο
*μαλακιστύρι* το μαλακό τυρί
*μηνιτύριο* το τόσο κακό τυρί, που προκαλεί την μήνιν
*μισθοτύριο* το τόσο ακριβό τυρί, που θες έναν μισθό για να το πάρεις
*μπανιστύρι* (_ευφημ_.) το τυρί που μαζεύεται σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία τού σώματος απ' την απλυσιά
*μυστύριο* το τυρί που βάζουμε στη φάκα για να πιάσουμε ποντίκια
*ξυπνητύρι* το τυρί στο πρωινό τοστ
*ριο-αντύριο* το τυρί που γεφυρώνει πρώτο με δεύτερο πιάτο
*σιωπητύριο* το αποστομωτικό τυρί
*σφαιριστύριο* το μεγάλο Babybel
*τηλεχειριστύριο* το φοντύ
*χωνευτύρι* το χωνευτικό τυρί
*ψηστύρι* το τυρί σαγανάκι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)

Ε, μα εσύ τυροβολείς κατά τυριπάς!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

Νόμιζες ότι θα ήσουν στο ατυρόβλητο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)

Πάντως, απαρατύριτος δεν θα έμενα...


----------



## stathis (Nov 2, 2009)

Μετά από αυτό το νήμα, γαία τυρί μιχθήτω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)

Οι επιφυλάξεις σου νομίζω ότι είναι αστύρικτες.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2009)

Ζαζ, κάνε κράτει! Θα ανέβη η χοληστυρίνη σου!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2009)

Ανοίξατε αυτήν την τυροσυζήτηση για να μας σκανδαλίσετε και τώρα σκέφτομαι παράλληλα γραβιέρα Κρήτης και τη ζυγαριά, *αλητύριοι*!


----------



## crystal (Nov 2, 2009)

Έχει δίκιο η αποπάνω. Σας παρακαλώ, τυρίστε τα προσχήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

Το νήμα αυτό είναι cheesy και δεν φοβάται να το πει! 

Αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ λιγουρευόμουν τρελά όσο τα έγραφα, οπότε τώρα μασουλάω χεχε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διαμαρτυριθώ! Εσείς θέλετε σώνει και καλά να μας βάλετε σε επιτύριση!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

Μην αρπάζεστε, διότι θα αναγκαστώ θα ενεργήσω τυροσβεστικά!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2009)

Γραβιέρα Κρήτης, γραβιέρα Νάξου, Σαν Μιχάλη, φέτα, μοτσαρέλα, 35436541 θερμίδες που δε μου λείπουν... *Σιχτύρησα*!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2009)

Αχ, όταν το κρη_τύριο_ είναι οι θερμίδες, η ζωή καταντάει μαρ_τύριο_...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2009)

Πραγματικά, ούτε κινέζικο *βασανιστύριο *να ήταν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Aurelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Αναντύρητα είναι ένα εξαίσιο νήμα...εύγε... σωστό Ανθεστύριο.
Λάκισαν μέχρι και οι επιτυρητές - διαχειριστές...μήπως κατάγονται απ' τις Τυρακούσες και γι' αυτό κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια;

Τυρουμένων των αναλογιών και των συνθηκών ούτε εγώ θα το παίξω αυστυρή...
Fromage, tirage, frottage


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2009)

Σε αντιθεση με την Αυρηλία, καυτυριάζω την στάση των δημιουργών αυτού του νήματος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει φόβος να μοιραστούμε σε συντυρητικούς / αντυριδραστικούς / πατυριώτες από τη μια και νεοτυριστές από την άλλη;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει φόβος να μοιραστούμε σε συντυρητικούς / αντυριδραστικούς / πατυριώτες από τη μια και νεοτυριστές από την άλλη;


Φόβος όχι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλος, διότι πρώτα θα πρέπει να καμφθούν οι αντυρίσεις όσων προτιμούν το _νεωτυριστής_ από το _νεοτυριστής_, βασιζόμενοι στο ότι το Ω/ω ταιριάζει περισσότερο στα κίτρινα μαλακά τυριά με πολλές τρύπες (ιδίως τα γλυκύτερα εξ αυτών), ενώ το Ο είναι προτιμότερο για σκληρά τυριά όπως οι κεφαλογραβιέρες, ιδίως αν είναι αλμυρές. :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2009)

Τυρί τυρί το πάτε να σας ξανακάνω παρατύρηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2009)

Ακούς εκεί να μου φωνάξει «βάλε ένα τέταρτο βραχοτέσσερα, αυτό με τη μούχλα» σκεφέτηκε ο Σωτύρις, ο μπακαλόγατος, καθώς άνοιγε την πόρτα στο ασκανσέρι για να ανέβει στο διαμέρισμά του, στον τυρίτο όροφο. «Λες και περάσαμε όλοι από σταζ, φρομάζ, ξερωγώ πως τα λένε για να γνωτυρίζουμε τα πάντα όλα». Βιαζόταν να πάρει στο τυριλέφωνο την κοπελιά του, τη Ρούλα (από το _Ανθοτυρούλα_, ανάθεμα τον γέρο της, τον τυρέμπορα!)​
Από το _«Ο μηχανόβιος και τα μανούρια από τα Τυρίκαλα»_, υπό δοκτύριου 7χ.


----------



## stathis (Nov 4, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από το _«Ο μηχανόβιος και τα μανούρια από τα Τυρίκαλα»_, υπό δοκτύριου 7χ.


Μου φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι, αντί να εργάζονται, περί άλλα τυρβάζουν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μου φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι, αντί να εργάζονται, περί άλλα τυρβάζουν.


Απ' όλα κάνουμε. Τυριμόλα έχουμε καταντήσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μου φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι, αντί να εργάζονται, περί άλλα τυρβάζουν.


Μα τι λέτε τώρα, αστυροναύτα κοσμονάφτα μου; Δεν έχετε ακούσει για το μουλτυριάσκινγκ;


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2009)

Εν Τυρίκκη, 4-11-'09​Εντυρότατοι φίλοι μου,

Αμάν, ούτε ένα τυρίμερο δεν μπορεί να λείψει κανείς και του τρώτε την μπουκίτσα* απ' το στόμα. Έτσι είναι, όταν λείπει ο γέρος κάτης, όλοι οι ποντικοί τυρεύουν.
Επειδή όμως ο γέρος κάτης χαίρεται που τυρεύετε, αλλά οικτύρει την αφεντιά του γιατί οι προσπάθειές του να τυρήσει τις _αλειμμένες _υποχρεώσεις του τον αναγκάζουν να τυρβάζει περί άλλα και διακόπτουν τον οίστυρο του, τυρεί σιγήν ιχθύος (πλάνη ότι ο ιχθύς μετά τυρού προκαλεί βαρυστομαχιά), διατυρώντας πάντως την ελπίδα ότι θα καταφέρει σύντομα να συγγράψει ιδιοτύρως τη διατυριβή του στο φλέγον αυτό ζήτημα, αν δεν έχετε αντύρρηση, βεβαίως.
Με τυρί, 
χωρίς αχλάδι, ούτε τσίπα
Δαεμάνος, 
εκ τυρού ορμώμενος​ 
*βλ. Ο Αστερίξ και οι Ελβετοί.


----------



## crystal (Nov 4, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αμάν, ούτε ένα τυρίμερο δεν μπορεί να λείψει κανείς και του τρώτε την μπουκίτσα* απ' το στόμα.



Αν λείψετε εννιά μέρες, θα σας ρίξουμε στη λίμνη με σιδερένια παπούτσια.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2009)

Μήπως όλα αυτά δεν οφείλονται σε αλειμμένες υποχρεώσεις και η μπουκίτσα του έπεσε κατά λάθος στη μαρμίτα με το φοντί; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι, πρέπει να ετοιμάσουμε τα βαρίδια να τον πετάξουμε στη λίμνη 

Έχω να παρατυρίσω ότι αυτή η συζήτηση πρέπει να ριχτεί στο τυρ το εξώτυρο, γιατί ούτε τον τύρο τον επιούσιο δε θα βγάλουμε σήμερα αλλά αντίθετα, θα ασχολούμαστε με τις τυριμόνιες των συμμετεχόντων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ο Αστερίξ και οι Ελβετοί.



Μήπως εννοείς Αστυρίξ; (αμάν, ουτυριερό, ουτυριόσιο έχουν μερικοί...)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 4, 2009)

Για όποιον θέλει να εν*τυρι*φήσει παραπάνω στο θέμα:


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

Τελικά, έχει μεγάλη σημασία ο υπεύθυνος για την τύρηση της τάξης να μπορεί να καταλάβει και ποια μηνύματα έχουν ψωμί τυρί...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2009)

Ντυρίννν! Ντυρίννν!

Το ξυπνητύρι συνέχισε να χτυπάει απαιτητυρικά. Ο Σωτύρις γύρισε νωθρά να το κλείσει. Ξαφνικά θυμήθηκε. Σήμερα έπρεπε πριν από τη δουλειά να περάσει από το εργαστύρι και να πάρει την παραγγελία. Ακούς εκεί «μπουγάτσες με τυρί»! Δεν μπορούσε να τις πει τυρόπιτες σαν άνθρωπος ο τυρέμπορας. Που μου έμαθε και το φοντύ. Τον απόγονο της μαρμίτας με ψωμάκι. Που μου έπαιζε στα γεράματα τον Αστυρίξ στους Ελβετούς. Η κόλαση του έμενταλ και της γραβιέρας. Μέχρι και οφτόπικ φοντύ με σοκολάτα και ξηρούς καρπούς είχε το χτεσινοβραδινό στα πεθερικά.

Σιγά-σιγά σηκώθηκε και σύρθηκε μέχρι το αποχωρητύριο. Κοιτάχτηκε στον καθρέφτη. «Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι μ' αυτή την πυτυρίτιδα» σκέφτηκε. Έριξε λίγο νερό στο πρόσωπό του, τυρίστηκε με την ηλεκτυρική τυριστική που του είχε δωρίσει η Τυρούλα, έριξε τα άπλυτα γρήγορα στο πλυντύριο, ντύθηκε και κοίταξε το ρολόι. Φτου! Πάλι είχε αργήσει. Έπρεπε να φύγει αμέσως. Καφέ, από την καφετύρια πάλι. Δύο κι ογδόντα μια δαχτυρήθρα με λίγο καφέ. Είναι να μην τυρελαίνεται ο άνθρωπος μετά όταν τον μαδάνε φέτα-φέτα; 

Με δέος αναλογίστηκε τι τον περίμενε. Το κυκροκφοριακό της πόλης κάθε μέρα τυροτέρευε. Μετυρό, ηλεκτυρικός, τυρόλεϊ, προαστυριακός. Ένα χάος. Και στα λεωφορεία, τον περίμενε άλλου είδους τυρίλα. Πάλι τον έπιασε νοσταλγία για το πατυρικό του, έξω από τα Τυρίκαλα...

​
Από το _«Ο μηχανόβιος και τα μανούρια από τα Τυρίκαλα»_, υπό δοκτύριου 7χ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2009)

Δόχτορα, μ'αρέσει η τυρά αυτοτυρών επεισοδίων σας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με δέος αναλογίστηκε τι τον περίμενε. Το κυκροκφοριακό της πόλης κάθε μέρα τυροτέρευε. Μετυρό, ηλεκτυρικός, τυρόλεϊ, προαστυριακός. Ένα χάος. Και στα λεωφορεία, τον περίμενε άλλου είδους τυρίλα. Πάλι τον έπιασε νοσταλγία για το πατυρικό του, έξω από τα Τυρίκαλα...​



«Άι σιχτύρ!», φώναξε σπαραχτυριτικά.
Η κόρη του τον προσπέρασε σαν τυριλή. «Άργησα, μπαμπά, θα χάσω το τυράμ!» του είπε.
Ο Σωτύρις σκέφτηκε με τυριφερότητα τότε που ήταν μικρή και την ταχτύριζε στα γόνατά του: «Νταχτυριντί, νταχτυριντί, το καλό μου το παιδί...»
«Μεγάλωσε, κορίτσι της παντυριάς κοντεύει να γίνει», μονολόγησε και άνοιξε την πόρτα για να βγει στο τυριλοκομείο της πόλης.​
Δόκτωρ, ένας ακόμα λείπει και έτοιμο το μυθιστόρημα των τυριών


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2009)

Ο Σωτύρις κατέβηκε στην Ομόνοια και ανέβηκε στην πλατεία. Θυμήθηκε τον παππού του, που επέμενε να αποκαλεί τον ηλεκτυρικό αγγλοπρεπώς, μητυροπολιτικό σιτυρόδρομο και χαμογέλασε. Στον ουρανό είχε ανέβει βιαστικό το ολόγιομο φεγγάρι. Σκοτύριαζε νωρίς στην πόλη πια. 

«Σωστό κεφαλοτύρι» σκέφτηκε· πάλι δεν πρόλαβε να ελέγξει την τυρομανή σκέψη του. Μια δουλειά ακόμη και μετά ίσια για το σπιτυράκι του. Παίρνοντας το δρόμο για του Τυρρή, για να εισπράξει κάτι χρεωστυρούμενα, το μάτι του έπεσε στις αφίσες. «Κοίτα να δεις, το Σάββατο είναι η εκδήλωση με τους Στυρίτ Μιουζίσιανς.» Ο Δήμαρχος ήθελε να φέρει και τους Tyri Στυρέιτ, αλλά δεν τα είχε καταφέρει.

Περνώντας πίσω από το παλιο Δημαρχείο κοντοστάθηκε να απολαύσει τις θεϊκές μυρωδιές από τα φετάδικα της γειτονιάς. Σίγουρα είχε κάποιο τυροφετίχ, αλλά και τι έγινε; Ο μπαρμπα-Λευτύρις ο Κασκαβέλης, που τον είχε δει, τον χαιρετούσε κιόλας από μακριά.

«Άντε, πάμε τώρα Μοναστυράκι να πάρουμε το μετυρό» μουρμούρισε ένα τεταρτάκι αργότερα. Καλά την είχε γλιτώσει από τον κυρ-Λευτύρι. Μόλις είχε παραλάβει πικάντικη γραβιέρα και καλό κρασάκι από το νησί, και κερνούσε όλη την γειτονιά. Καλά που θυμήθηκε να του δώσει και την «επίσημη γραφή» που έλεγε τόσες μέρες, τη σφραγισμένη με «ισπανικό τυρό».

Στην πλατεία κοντοστάθηκε για άλλη μια φορά. Τα παιδιά της κωπηλατυρικής ομάδας είχαν μαζευτεί για να κατέβουν στο Φάληρο, που άρχιζε το ρεγκάτο. Χάζεψε λίγο, και κατέβηκε βιαστικά τις σκάλες να προλάβει το επόμενο τυρένο για το Στίλτον. Έπρεπε να προλάβει να πάρει τη μικρή από το κολυμβητύριο και να πάει τη μεσαία στο φροντιστύριο...​
Από το _«Ο μηχανόβιος και τα μανούρια από τα Τυρίκαλα»_, υπό δοκτύριου 7χ.



Palavra said:


> Δόκτωρ, ένας ακόμα λείπει και έτοιμο το μυθιστόρημα των τυριών



_Επομένως_: Ζητείται τυρίτος/τυρίτη για να τυροκομήσουμε το μυθιστύριμα των τυριών. Δεκτές μόνο σοβαρές τυροπιτάσεις.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μετά από αυτό το νήμα, γαία τυρί μιχθήτω.


 
Μετά την ανάμειξη, αν μετανιώσετε και θελήσετε να φάτε το τυρί, πηγαίνετε το μείγμα για διαχωρισμό στο εκκοκκιστύριο.


----------



## stathis (Nov 5, 2009)

daeman said:


> ... αν μετανιώσετε και θελήσετε να φάτε το τυρί...


Απελθέτω απ' εμού το ποτύριον τούτο.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 8, 2009)

Tυροσυζήτησης συνέχεια... ή μάλλον τυροποίηση.

*Μεταξύ Τύρου και Σιδώνος...τζι τζι!*

Τα τυριά και τα κασέρια μπορεί να αλλάζουν χέρια,
μα όποιος βρει να τα γευτεί σίγουρα θα εκπλαγεί.
Κρατάνε την αλμύρα τους κι όλη τη νοστιμιά τους
για ουρανίσκους άδολους κι απλούς στην αφεντιά τους.
Εκεί είναι καλοφάγωτα και πλούσια σε γεύση,
εκεί είναι περιττή η πάσα μία pepsi,
η σόδα και η σουρωτή δεν έχουν θέση πλέον, 
μα μοναχά ένα κρασί ταιριάζει σημειωτέον.
Δοκίμασέ τα συντροφιά με αχνιστό ψωμί
ξεροψημένο ελαφρά και ήχο χρίτσι-χρι.
Ακόμη όμως πιο όμορφα θα ήταν με παρέα
αν μοιραζόσασταν μαζί μεζέδες και τυρέα,
μπάτσο, στραπατσάδα,τυροκαυτερή,φοντύ και μπουγιουρντάκι
ή με το έτερο μισό ημίσκληρο φετάκι.
Η πίτα μάς τελείωσε μαζί και το τυρί,
στης Τύρου τ΄ακρωτύρια πάμε για δοκιμή.
Στηρίζομαι στον λόγο σας όμως δεν σας οικτύρω,
γιατί αν η τυρομπουκίτσα μας ανταμωθεί με σκύλο
αλίμονο! - τα τύρεα να δίδονται δεν πρέπει τοις κυσί 
και το τσιμπούσι των κυνών δεν είν γατοτροφή.
Τυροκροκέτα θέλησα να σας τρατάρω λίγο
μα εκείνη ρουκετιάστηκε και όρμηξε στον σκύλο...
κι εγώ λοιπόν έφτιαξα ακόμη μια κροκέτα
που κρύβει την αγάπη μου και λιώνει τα στιλέτα.
Στην τυριέρα αυτή χωρά κάθε λογής τυρί
και η μοναδικότητα λαμβάνει την τιμή.
Μη με τυράς πικρόχολα και με μισό το μάτι
γιατί πάντα στο πιάτο μου είχα τυρί χωριάτη,
"τύρος ευφραίνει καρδίαν" και το κρασί βεβαίως,
η Ήπειρος δεν έβγαλε το όνομα τυχαίως.
Στην ΕΤ- Τ-υ-ρία αν χρειαστεί θα κάνω εκπομπή
με θέμα "Τυροποιότητα και Τυροπλαστική".
Δώσε ψωμί- πάρε τυρί, λύσσαξα για νεράκι,
μια νταμιτζάνα θα πιωθεί σαν νά 'ταν καραφάκι.​

*Ανεξάρτητη τυροποίηση- Νέο κύμα​*
Στην Κρήτη κάθε Τ-υ-ρίτη βγαίνουν στον Ψηλορείτη
αστύρια, λαμπυρίδες και παίζουν νυχτυρίδες.​

Τέλος τα φανταχτυρά!


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Τυρ(-ος), γυνή και θάλασσα.

Αφελής - μα επίμονη- απορία (θα ήθελα απάντηση):
Άραγε οι ΑΗΠ έκαναν τυρογραφικά λάθη ή το φαινόμενο εμφανίστηκε τα ύσ-τυρα χρόνια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2009)

Καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι ότι στεκόμαστε άφωνοι μάρτυρες και παρατυρητές, με το στόμα να χάσκει σαν τυρύπα σε έμενταλ;

Και δαχτυρογραφικά υπάρχουν πιο παλιά και από τον καιρό της Τυροίας...


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Άντε καλέ που μείνατε και με ανοιχτό το στόμα! Δεν σας πιστεύω... εξάλλου γράφετε εξίσου καλά και δεν υστυρείτε σε κάτι...δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αρχίσουμε τωρα στα καλά καθούμενα να χτίζουμε μυγοφωλιές.
Δόκτυρα, ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση στο ερώτημά μου. Ούτε οι αρχαίοι λοιπόν ήταν αλάθητοι...Υπάρχουν δηλαδή σύγχρονοι διορθωτές αρχαίων γραπτών ευρημάτων που επισημαίνουν τα "προπα-τυρ-ικά" ετούτα λάθη; Συνήθως τι λάθη να έκαναν οι αρχαίοι;


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

Με χαρά παρατυρώ ότι τόσο τα αρχαιότυρα όσο και τα νεότυρα μέλη (άξια η Αυρηλία!), εξακολουθούν να εντυριφούν στο θέμα, περνώντας πλέον σε ιστυρικές αναδιφήσεις και ερωτυρήματα.
Μια μικρή παρατύρηση μόνο: οι απαρχές της τυρογραφίας εντοπίζονται στην εποχή που σκάλιζαν σε πήλινες, αρχικά, και στη συνέχεια πέτυρινες πλάκες φέτες. Λογικά, τότε πρέπει να εμφανίστηκαν και τα πρώτα τυρογραφικά λάθη, που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλονταν σε αστοχίες του καλεμιού, μέχρι να επιβληθούν οι πρώτες αυστυρότατες ποινές στους γραφείς της ύστυρης εποχής του Χαλκού, όπως μαρτυρούν πρόσφατα ιστυρικά ευρήματα.

Εδώ βλέπουμε μια μακέτα του πρώτου ελληνικού τυρογραφείου, από φέτα, φυσικά:






εδώ μια άποψη του εσωτερικού του, όπου φαίνονται καθαρά τα συσσωρευμένα ίχνη αιώνων τυρογραφικών εργασιών:





και τέλος μια σύγχρονη χρηστυρική τυριέρα, φτιαγμένη με την τεχνική φέτα-κασέρι, εμπνευσμένη από το ανωτύρω τυρογραφείο:


----------



## stathis (Nov 14, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανείς ότι αυτό το νήμα βρίσκεται πλέον επί τυρού ακμής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2009)

ριμάρουν με κεφαλοτύρι
φέτα, κασέρι, λαδοτύρι
ψήνουν ρεγκάτο
και άσπρο πάτο
στων Λεξιλόγων το *τσαντύρι


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2009)

Τελικά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δημιούργησα ένα τυρατόμορφο νήμα! Ένα τυρατούργημα! Πάω ν' αλλάξω το alias μου σε Δρ. Γραβιερστάιν...


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δημιούργησα ένα τυρατόμορφο νήμα!
> Πάω ν' αλλάξω το alias μου σε Δρ. Γραβιερστάιν...


 
Και γιατί όχι Καίζερ; 
Κέζε στα γερμανικά το τυρί, άσε που μπορεί να το περάσει κανείς για παρατονισμένο Κάιζερ που, όσο να 'ναι, μια μεγαλοπρέπεια την έχει! ;)

@Δρ7χ: αυτό το τσαντύρι μου θύμισε κάτι. Η _τσαντίλα_ μήπως έπρεπε να γράφεται _τσαντύλα_, λόγω στενής (ασφυκτικής, θα έλεγα) σχέσης με το τυρί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2009)

Το νήμα μην πειράζεις,
κι όνομα μην αλλάζεις.
το γάτο που γυμνάζεις,
Ζαζ.

Ροκφόρ αν αηδιάζεις,
γραβιέρα αν δοκιμάζεις,
το νήμα μην πειράζεις,
Ζαζ.



daeman said:


> @Δρ7χ: αυτό το τσαντύρι μου θύμισε κάτι. Η _τσαντίλα_ μήπως έπρεπε να γράφεται _τσαντύλα_, λόγω στενής (ασφυκτικής, θα έλεγα) σχέσης με το τυρί;



Μπα..., τουρκικής προέλευσης: (εδώ). Η εκδίκηση του οφτόπικ :).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπα..., τουρκικής προέλευσης: (εδώ). Η εκδίκηση του οφτόπικ :).


H _τσαντίλα_ είναι σερβικής προέλευσης. Το _τσατίζω_ είναι τουρκικής. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=3641#post3641


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2009)

Όχι αυτή η τσαντίλα, η άλλη τσαντίλα. 
Πρόσεξε, ντίαρ, Τυρίκαλα χίαρ, και μάλιστα τυροκόμος εξ αγχιστείας. ;)

Καλά, στη Βίκι κάποιος ζωγράφισε πάλι:
Έπειτα, στραγγίζεται με την «τσαντίλα» *(στερεό πανί)* και τοποθετείται σε καλούπια. 
Αραιό, ναι. Και στερεό, από την άποψη της Φυσικής, αλλά αυτονόητο. 
Υγρό πανί, έχω δει. Αέριο, ποτέ. Μήπως εννοεί κοκαλωμένο από τη λέρα;  Και γιατί, παρακαλώ, η τσαντίλα σε εισαγωγικά; Υπήρχε περίπτωση να στραγγίζει το τυρί από τα νεύρα του;

Έτσι είναι, στα σοβαρά νήματα τα οφτόπικ γκρι. 
Στα φαιδρά, η φαιδρότης μαύρη, η σοβαρότης γκρι!


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 16, 2009)

*Τυροπενιές*

Ο τύρος ερρίφθη, πια πίσω δεν γυρνά
κι ο Δαίμαν τακτοποίησε τα τυρογραφικά.
Ο καλός ο τύρος όλα τα αλέθει 
αντί για σκόρδο βάλε μου λίγο ροκφόρ στην τσέπη.
Το άρωμα αυτό φορώ, ξεχάστε το "J' adore",
ζήλεψε την essence μου μέχρι και ο Dior.
Ο δυστυχής δεν πρόλαβε ν' αδράξει την τυρίλα
μόνο να στάζει ήξερε κουκούτσια από βανίλια
σε άχαρα πανάκριβα κούτσικα μπουκαλάκια,
μα εμείς πρωτοσκεφτήκαμε τ' ανθοτυροφλασκάκια.
Η συνταγή εκπληκτική, σαν μαγικός ζωμός
κι απ' την τσαντίλα μας ευθύς θα εκλείψει ο πανικός.
Έχω προαίσθημα καλό πως οι δουλειές θ' ανοίξουν
κι ετούτο το τυρόγαλο οι Γάλλοι θ' ανταμείψουν.
Όχι δα, κύριε, αυτό δεν είναι πατσουλί,
μονάχα άρωμα εκλεκτό πουλά το μαγαζί!
Λευκό σαν την αγνότητα, χρώμα ονειρεμένο,
το έγκλημα το είχαμε τυρομελετημένο.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Αν συλλαλούν οι αλιτήριοι πάλι έτσι το λέμε;
> Κι αν είναι *αλητύριοι*;



Όχι! του ς τυρί ζουμε μην πέσουν στα νερά του πεκοΡήνου και πνιγούν... 
Τυρέμετε! Επιστυρέφουμε σύντομα στις οθόνες πιατέλες σας!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2009)

Τι Τύρος, τι Τυρός!


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Λόγω ημέρας, οφείλω να αντιγράψω το παρακάτω από το υπέροχο νήμα με τα «ραμόνια», από το σαραντάκειο:

οὐ τυρὶ τὸ Σάββατο (οὐ τηρεῖ τὸ Σάββατον)


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

nudge nudge, επειδή πλησιάζει η Τυρινή, με αφορμή αυτό

You sexy thing (I believe in miracles) - Pixar


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2010)

The Cheese Shop sketch - Monty Python




με τον Κλιζ να απαγγέλει τα τυριά του και γλωσσικό _ίντυρεστ_. ​


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2010)

Μου αρέσει που συντυρείτε το νήμα.

Για τα τυριά του επεισοδίου:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheese_Shop_sketch


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2010)

Τυρικεράτωπας


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Διαμαρτύρομαι για την αδράνεια του νήματος τώρα που ειναι της Τυρινής!
Ιδού ολίγη τυρογλυπτική:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2010)

Τυρί τυρεύει στο τυρονήμα ο τυΡόζ Πάντυρας;






τυ-ρί, τυ-ρί... τυρί, τυ-ρί, τυ-ρί τυρί, τυριτυρί, τυρί-τυρί​


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Μπατυρίσαμε ή ακόμα;


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Για να έχουμε και ακουστικές και οπτικές παραστάσεις του τυ*Ροζ* Πάντυρα, οι τίτλοι αρχής του μέτριου ριμέικ The Pink Panther του 2006 (με καλή ποιότητα εικόνας, όμως):


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2010)

Μια που πιάσαμε τα βιντεάκια, ορίστε το επεισόδιο _The Big Cheese_ της τηλεοπτικής σειράς Chef! του BBC. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

*στριπτυράδικο* : τυροπωλείο σε εμπορικό κέντρο τύπου strip mall. (Cheesy place)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2010)

*τυριοδαμαστής = cheese tamer*







*Ralph MacPherson (1900-1939) Cheese Tamer*
Known as the cheese tamers’, cheese tamer. Born in Basingstoke to George and Mildred (nee Pickles) MacPherson who both insisted on only communicating in song. Ralph’s early years were blighted by pronounced pogonophobia, as a result of which, he spent most of his childhood hiding in the cupboard under the stairs of his home. Fortunately, the fashion for beards died out while he was in his teens, and he was able to emerge.
At the age of 20, Ralph, tired of adopting a deep baritone every time he asked his mother to pass the salt at meal times, ran away from home with a travelling cheese circus. Over the next 10 years, Ralph worked hard, and was eventually promoted to head cheese tamer, a perilous act which involved working with the most pungent cheeses. He performed before many heads of state in cheese-loving cities across the world. However, his life was cut short following a particularly nasty incident with a 3lb block of Gorgonzola.
Ralph MacPherson left a wife, Ricotta and two children, Brie and Edam.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2010)

Λίγο να χαλαρώσει η επιτύρηση και αρχίζουν οι τυροκωμικές ειδήσεις να εμφανίζονται σε λάθος νήματα.
Οργή των Ιρλανδών για την παροχή δωρεάν τυριού από την κυβέρνηση

Και δεν έχουν καν το συντυρητικό τους κόμμα στην κυβέρνηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, η ζωή είναι αστύρευτη σε εμπνεύσεις.

Και καλή η ιδέα να αναστυρώσεις το νήμα. Παρατυρώ ότι το νήμα διατυριόταν στην κατάψυξη από τις προηγούμενες εκλογές. Ούτε μια φέτα προσοχής μέ τόσα ΔηΝηΤύρια δεν καταθέσαμε έναν χρόνο τώρα!


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2011)

*αυστυρός*: το ξηρό, στυφό τυρί

*ναυστυρός*: το τυρί που καταναλώνεται στο πλοίο

*θραυστυρός*: το εύθραυστο τυρί

*καυστυρός*: 1. το τυρί που καψαλίζεται στο ψήσιμο, κατά πολλούς ό,τι καλύτερο στο τοστ | 2. το αψύ, καυτερό τυρί (όχι κορσικάνικο, αυτό είναι από άλλο τεύχος του Αστυρίξ) | 3. το τυρί που χρησιμοποιείται για καύσιμο

*κλαυστυρός*: το τυρί που είναι για κλάματα 

*απολαυστυρός*: ένα τυρί σκέτη απόλαυση

*αναπαυτυρός*: το τυρί που αναπαύεται στη διαδικασία της ωρίμανσης

*σιχτυρός*: 1. τυρί φτιαγμένο από Σιχ | 2. ένα τυρί τόσο απαίσιο, που όταν το τρως σιχτ*υ*ρίζεις.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2011)

...
*μπαχτύρι*: το τυρί με τιμή κιλού ένα _μπαχτ_ (η λ. αποκλειστικά σε έργα επικής, _μαρτυρικής_ φαντασίας)

*μπαχτύρης*: όποιος δεν αντέχει οικονομικά την κατανάλωση άλλου τυριού εκτός από το ανωτύρω (βλ. και _λιμασμένος_)

*μπαχτυρίζω*: τρώω τυρί ακούγοντας Μπαχ


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2011)

Μα πού έχουμε βάλει τον So-tiri; Γιατί δεν το βλέπω πουθενά σ' αυτό το νήμα;

*So Tiri: Feta kai Psomi*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2011)

οδοστρωτύρας = ο τρώγων επί της οδού τυρί 

στρωτύρας = ειδικότητα σε τοστάδικο (άλλες ειδικότητες στρω(σε)σαλάμης, στρωντομάτας κλπ)
κοπτύρας = ειδικότητα σε σούπερ μάρκετ
ψωμοτύρας = ειδικότητα πλανόδιου κουλουροπώλη

ολετύρας = ισπανόφωνος ειδικός των τυριών
αλεστύρας = Νοτιοαμερικανός ισπανόφωνος ειδικός πολέμιος των τυριών (στα καστιγιάνικα: αλεθτύρας)

αλιτύρας = καταζητούμενος τυροβιομήχανος 

(εμπνευσμένο από συζήτηση που άρχισε εδώ)


----------



## pidyo (Dec 13, 2011)

Πώς και δεν είχα πετύχει το θεϊκό αυτό νήμα; Μυστύριο...

Τυρί τυρί λαμά σαβαχθανί;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 13, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> στρωτύρας = ειδικότητα σε τοστάδικο (άλλες ειδικότητες στρω(σε)σαλάμης, στρωντομάτας κλπ)



Κορυφαίο! :-D :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 14, 2011)

*Το τυρίδιο του Θεού*

Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσουμε ότι ο «Ευρωπαϊκός Οργανισμός Τυρινικών Ερευνών» (European Organization for Cheese Research) μετά από κοπιώδη πειράματα χρόνων κατάφερε να σ-τυρι-μώξει και τελικά- αισίως - να απομονώσει το πολυπόθητο Τυρόνιο του Τσέστερ. Πρόκειται για μια ανακάλυψη η οποία εκκρεμούσε και η αγωνία για την περάτωσή της βασάνιζε κυνικά την επιστημονική τυρο-κοινότητα. Από 'δώ και πέρα αναμένεται να απαντηθούν θεμελιώδη υπαρξιακά τυρο-ερωτήματα τα οποία ταλανίζουν την Τυρινή Γη και προκαλούν πονοκέφαλο στους επαϊόντες. Επιτέλους είμαστε ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην εξιχνίαση των συνθηκών που προκάλεσαν το Big Cheese Bang. 
Η είδηση έπεσε σαν τύρος εξ ουρανού!


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2011)

Έναν τυρινόσαυρο, γρήγορα!


----------



## voulagx (Dec 14, 2011)

ουρητύριο=το τυρί με ουρά
εργαστύρι=το τυρί που παίρνουμε στην δουλειά

Πειράζ' αν τυράου;


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2011)

*Τυρότσκι* πρωταγωνιστής της Τυρωσικής Επανάστασης
*τυροτσκί* πίτα με τυρί και κιμά, αγαπημένη του Τυρότσκι
*τυροσαλάτουμ* η τυροσαλάτα που αγαπούσε ο Τυρότσκι


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2011)

...
*συντυρώ*: τυροκομώ από κοινού με άλλους 
*συντύρηση*: η από κοινού τυροκόμηση
*συντυρητής*: ο βοηθός τυροκόμου, το τσυράκι
*αρχισυντυρητής*: ο κάλφας σε τυροκομείο, ο πρώτος τη τάξει των τσυρακίων
*ανακλίντυρο*: το ειδικό ράφι όπου τοποθετούνται τα προς ωρίμανση τυριά*
αρχιτυρίκλινος*: ο τυροκόμος επιφορτυρισμένος με την τοποθέτηση των κεφαλιών του τυριού στα ανακλίντυρα προς ωρίμανση
*επιτύρηση*: ο περιοδικός έλεγχος του τυριού που βρίσκεται στο στάδιο της ωρίμανσης
*παρατύρηση*: η κρυφή κατανάλωση τυριού, παρά τις συμβουλές του ιατρού
*ιατυρός*: το τυρί με ιαματικές ιδιότητες, το τρως και γίνεσαι περδίκι


----------



## nikolaou (Dec 26, 2011)

Τυρεσίας = Υψηλά ιστάμενος γραφειοκράτης, γνωστός εν αλλοδαπή και ως Big Cheese
Κριτύριο = Τυρί από ημι-άπαχο γάλα κρι-κρι. (Σ.Σ: Το πλήρες προσφέρεται ως κρικριτύριο.)
Οικτύρω = Φτιάχνω το δικό μου σπιτικό τυρί με αγνά υλικά
Στύρος = Τυρί με μηδέν λιπαρά
Τύραμισού = Ποικιλία εκλεκτών τυριών με 0.5% λιπαρά σε εορταστική συσκευασία μισού κιλού (Σ.Σ: Αν είναι με πλήρη λιπαρά - και ιδίως μαζί με ξηρούς καρπούς - προσφέρεται ως Τύρα μ' όλα.)
Σατυρικός = Ο ομοιάζων με τυρί
Καθαριστύριο = Υποκατάστατο τυριού από σόγια που τρώγεται παραδοσιακά την Καθαρή Δευτέρα
Ανθεστύριο = Τυρί προαιρετικής κατανάλωσης, κατά προτίμηση ως επακόλουθο επίμονης προσφοράς
Κρατιτύριο = Το εθνικό τυρί κάθε χώρας


----------



## nikolaou (Dec 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Έναν τυρινόσαυρο, γρήγορα!



Κυριολεκτώ: Όταν τα παιδιά μου ήταν μικρά και τους έφτιαχνα τηγανίτες με διάφορα σχήματα (πχ, Μίκυ και κάτι τέτοια) για πρωινό τις Κυριακές, μού ζητούσαν επίμονα να φτιάξω *τηγανόσαυρο*!


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2011)

...
*τυραμησού*: επιφώνημα τυροκόμου προς τον κάλφα του. Αποτελεί τη συντομευμένη κατάληξη της παλαιότατης φράσης 
«τήρα πώς τυροκομώ να μάθεις, μη σου κόψω τα δάχτυλα απ' τη ρίζα, μασκαλτσόνε!» (κόψε κόψε, απόμειναν μόνο τέσσερις συλλαβές) που απηύθυναν συχνά οι ιταλοτυραφείς τυροκόμοι προς τους μαθητευόμενούς τους, όταν δεν πρόσεχαν. 
Η προστακτική «τύρα» προέκυψε από συμφυρμό συντυρμό των «τήρα» και «τυροκομώ». 

Πηγές: 
1. Etymorology Dictionary (Λεξικό Ετυμωρολογίας), λήμμα _Zuppa daemanese_ 
2. Codex Alimentyrarius, κεφ. _Εξηντατυρία: Daemanosoupon y Tyron (_σημ.:_ Ο Αστυρίξ και οι Ισπανοί)_


H Γουίκη αναφέρει την πολύ μεταγενέστερη ιστορία του ομόηχου ιταλικού γλυκίσματος, αλλά νομίζω πως τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το νήμα, το Λεξικό Ετυμωρολογίας μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πιο έγκυρη έντυρη πηγή.  

*Tiramisu*, [tiɾamiˈsu], (Italian spelling: Tiramisù), literally "pick me up", is an Italian cake and dessert.

It is made of _ladyfingers_ (Italian: Savoiardi) dipped in coffee, layered with a whipped mixture of egg yolks and _mascarpone_, and flavored with liquor and cocoa. The recipe has been adapted into many varieties of puddings, cakes and other desserts.
There is some debate regarding tiramisu's origin. It may have originated as a variation of another layered dessert, the _Zuppa Inglese.
_
It is mentioned in Giovanni Capnist's 1983 cookbook I Dolci Del Veneto, while Merriam-Webster's Online Dictionary gives 1982 as the first mention of the dessert.
Several sources (from Vin Veneto, dated 1981, to the Italian Academy of Giuseppe Maffioli and several cuisine websites) claim that tiramisu was invented in Treviso at Le Beccherie restaurant by the god-daughter and apprentice of confectioner Roberto Linguanotto, Francesca Valori, whose maiden name was Tiramisu. It is believed that Linguanotto named the dish in honour of Francesca's culinary skill.

Other sources report the creation of the cake to have originated in the city of Siena. Some confectioners were said to have created it in honour of Cosimo III on the occasion of his visit to the city. Alternatively, accounts by Carminantonio Iannaccone as researched and written about by The Washington Post* establish the creation of tiramisu by him on 24 December 1969 in Via Sottotreviso while he was head chef at Treviso, near Venice.

*Το άρθρο της Washington Post με τίτλο The Trail of Tiramisu, με την αφήγηση μιας οπωσδήποτε γλυκιάς έρευνας για την προέλευση του τιραμισού.


----------



## Aurelia (Feb 26, 2012)

Τυραμόλας τέλος! Ό,τι αμολήσαμε αμολήσαμε...μαστυρήσαμε και πάλι!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2012)

Μήπως θες να πεις μαρ*τυρί*σαμε;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *ψηστύρι* το τυρί σαγανάκι


Το οποίον είναι αληθινό προϊόν! Ιδού:


----------



## Themis (Jun 25, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Το οποίον είναι αληθινό προϊόν!


Θαύμα, θαύμα! Σάρκωση εν τυ ρίμη του λόγου.
Έδιτ: Ωχ! Θα κατηγορηθώ για σχιζοτυρία.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Το οποίον είναι αληθινό προϊόν! Ιδού:



Τσκ, τσκ, σε αυτό το νήμα δεν λέμε «ιδού», μόνο «τύρα» ή «τυράτε». Ιτ'ς* δε τυρούλ. ;) 

*προσοχή στην απόστυροφο


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Το οποίον είναι αληθινό προϊόν! Ιδού: View attachment 2705


Έπρεπε να είχα κατοχυρώσει την ονομασία για να πλουτίσω απ' τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα!


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 25, 2012)

daeman said:


> Τσκ, τσκ, σε αυτό το νήμα δεν λέμε «ιδού», μόνο «τύρα» ή «τυράτε». Ιτ'ς* δε τυρούλ. ;)
> 
> *προσοχή στην απόστυροφο



:lol: :lol:
Καλά'σ', Τρ'καλ'νέ, τύρα το τ'ράκ'! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2012)

Μου ανέβηκε η χοληστερίνη και ο γιατρός μού απαγόρευσε να μπαίνω σ' αυτό το νήμα


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Themis said:


> Μου ανέβηκε η χοληστερίνη...


Η *χοληστυρίνη* σου θα έχει απογειωθεί, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η *χοληστυρίνη* σου θα έχει απογειωθεί, φαντάζομαι.


 Ανοικτύρμονη αλλά αναμφισβήτυρα σωστή παρατύρηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Πάντως, τα τυρεφλέξ διατυρούνται μια χαρά!


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2012)

Μπράβο, γιατί εγώ τυρώ αυστυρά κριτύρια στα απαραίτυρα για τη συγκρατύρηση της χοληστυρίνης, δεν βαδίζω επί τυρού ακμής.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2012)

Ζάζουλα, αν δεν το έφτιαξες εσύ ο ίδιος, ο δημιουργός του πρέπει να ανακηρυχθεί επίτιμος θαμώνας αυτού του νήματος.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2012)

To βρήκα στο f/b, Θέμη, αλλά δεν κατόρθωσα να εντοπίσω τον αρχικό δημιουργό του.


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2012)

...
Σάτυρος:




Σα τυρός:

Jeez, Sheese? 

Σάτιρα ή *σάτυρα;


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> *ναυστυρός*: το τυρί που καταναλώνεται στο πλοίο
> 
> *κλαυστυρός*: το τυρί που είναι για κλάματα
> ...



*νηοκαυτυρός*


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2013)

Είναι από τις περιπτώσεις που δεν θα με ενοχλήσει αν μας πουν συντυριτικό φόρουμ. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> ...*
> τηλεχειριστύριο* το φοντύ
> *χωνευτύρι* το χωνευτικό τυρί
> *ψηστύρι* το τυρί σαγανάκι








Εικ. 1: *χωνευτύρι* (πηγή)


*φοντύρι* (φον ουντ τσου τυρί):









Εικ. 2: ο *μαρτυριάρης*.....................Εικ. 3. η *μαρμιτύρηση*


*ψηστυριά *(_βλ._ _και_ *ορμητύριο*): 






Εικ. 4: το *μαρτύριο*


*χυτύριο*:


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2013)

...
*ηφαίστυρο*:






Cheese Volcano


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2013)

...
*αντικατοπτυρισμός*:






Yellow Oasis


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2013)

...
Για συνοδεία, θα περιμένετε το μακαρόνημα. Προς το παρόν, η Μακαρόνησος, το Μακαρονήσι:





Pasta Island

Οι Νήσοι των Μακάρων, των μακάριων μακαρονοφάγων. 

Γαστρονομικά, καμία σχέση με Μακαρονησία, εκτός από το σχήμα, το χύμα και το κύμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2013)

...
*τυρήγμα* (της *Πάρμιας):





Parmesan Cliffs


----------



## bernardina (Jul 31, 2013)

Επειδή πλησιάζει Δεκαπενταύγουστος, για όσους νηστυρεύουν υπάρχει το *νηστύρι*:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα πού έχουμε βάλει τον So-tiri; Γιατί δεν το βλέπω πουθενά σ' αυτό το νήμα;
> *So Tiri: Feta kai Psomi*


So Tiri returns! "With great tzatziki comes great responsibility..."


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

...
Blessed are the cheesemakers...






Well, this is not to be taken literally; it refers to any manufacturers of dairy products.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2013)

Ο _τάρανδος_ (_reindeer_, στη Βόρεια Αμερική τον λένε και _caribou_) είναι το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο ελάφι. Το μεγαλύτερο είναι η *άλκη*: *moose* στα αμερικάνικα, *elk* στα βρετανικά αγγλικά. Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, ενώ το γάλα του τάρανδου είναι διαδεδομένο, το γάλα της άλκης το πίνουν μόνο τα μικρά. Εμπορική αξιοποίηση γίνεται μόνο στη Ρωσία και τη Σουηδία. Στη Σουηδία υπάρχει και η μοναδική φάρμα όπου το γάλα της άλκης γίνεται τυρί. Αναπόφευκτα, το τυρί της άλκης (moose cheese, elk cheese) είναι από τα πιο σπάνια και τα πιο ακριβά (τα πέντε ακριβότερα τυριά εδώ).

Αυτή είναι η σελίδα του τυροκομείου στα σουηδικά.
http://www.algenshus.se/

Σε μια άλλη σελίδα βρήκα αυτά:

Moose milk cheese is made at the Moose House, a 59-acre moose dairy farm in Bjursholm, in northern Sweden.
The cheese comes from the milk of three moose cows, named Gullan, Haelga, and Juna. [Η οικογένεια έχει μεγαλώσει.] 
It's sold to upscale hotels and restaurants in Sweden. You can also sample and buy any of the three available cheese varieties at the farm.
Christer Johansson [πρώην παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής του cross-country ski] started the farm seven years ago with his wife Ulla. They were inspired by similar facilities in eastern Russia, which produce only milk, not cheese. According to Johansson, theirs is the only farm of its kind in Europe.
The three cows, which stay outside all year long, were found as calves abandoned in the woods around Bjursholm, 404 miles north of Stockholm, and were adopted by the Johansson family. [Αλλού διάβασα ότι τις πήραν από ζωολογικό κήπο.]
The animals, usually wild, have been domesticated, making it possible to milk them.
"Fortunately, they know and love us, because they weigh about 1,100 pounds. They see us almost as their own calves," Johansson said.
It takes between 30 minutes and two hours to milk a cow, and each produces up to one gallon of milk a day. But that's only between May and September, the time between when they calve and when they are in heat again.
"That's one of the reasons why the cheese is so expensive," said Johansson.
The milk, which contains 12% fat and as much protein, is refrigerated, and curdling is done three times per year, producing about 660 pounds of cheese annually.
The Moose House attracts about 25,000 visitors a year.

Υπόδειγμα αγροτουρισμού. Με σελίδες στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moose_cheese
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moose_milk

Δυστυχώς, προς 1.000 δολάρια το κιλό, το τυρί άλκης δεν είναι για... μπατύρηδες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2013)

Αν ήξερα ότι είναι τόσο ακριβό το Caciocavallo, θα το είχα εκτιμήσει καλύτερα όταν μου το 'φερνε Μπαρινός Ιταλός φίλος από το χωριό του... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2013)

Ακριβό το Caciocavallo; Το κασκαβάλι; Ναι; Περίεργο...


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2013)

Όχι όποιο όποιο caciocavallo! Το caciocavallo podolico. Αύριο που θα πάω στο σουπερμάρκετ, θα μάθω ποιο είναι το πιο ακριβό του σουπερμάρκετ. (Θα το κοιτάξω λάγνα μπας και συγκινηθεί η υπάλληλος που με συμπαθεί και μου δώσει να δοκιμάσω, και μετά θα πάρω κάτι πιο κλασικό.  )

Διαβάζω τουίτ:

Έρχονται κινητοποιήσεις κτηνοτρόφων και κάθοδός τους στην πρωτεύουσα. Rethink Athens με αγελάδες και πρόβατα στο Σύνταγμα. Μια ομορφιά!

Θα λείπουν όμως οι τάρανδοι, οι άλκες και οι νεροβούβαλοι. Άντε μετά να γίνουμε Ευρώπη...


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2013)

...
*μεταφραστύρι*: το άθλιο λογισμικό αυτόματης μετάφρασης που παράγει κείμενα εντελώς διάτρητα σαν ελβετικό τυρί (πρβλ. _μεταφραστήρι_)

Πάει και σε άλλο λεξιπλαστικό νήμα μας, στις *Λεξιπλασίες για μεταφραστές (και μεταφράστριες)*, αλλά η χαρακτυριστική οσμή του τυρού υπερτυρεί.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2013)

...
The Voice of Cheese (_Uncle Meat_) - Mothers of Invention


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

...
*τυροζούλι*: το λαθραίο τυρί | τυρί που καταναλώνεται στη ζούλα, παρά τις προειδοποιήσεις ιατρών, διαιτολόγων, συζύγων κ.λπ. κεχαγιάδων


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2014)

Καλή όρεξη! 
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/12/131202-human-cheese-food-biology-weird-gastronomy/


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2014)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

...
*τυρ*:







*κυλτύρ:
*


Spoiler


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

...
*τυρκουάζ*:


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

...
*Μπλου ροντό αλά τυρ*:








Blue Rondo à la Turk - Dave Brubeck Quartet (_At Carnegie Hall_, 1963)






Dave Brubeck - piano / Paul Desmond - alto saxophone / Eugene Wright - double bass / Joe Morello - drums


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

...
*πλειστυριασμός*:






World Cheese Awards, από το Παγκόσμιο Παρατυρητήριο.

μαρτύριο


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

...
*κοπτύρας *






[λόγ. _κοπτύρ: κόπ(τω) - τυρός _μτφρδ. γερμ. Käseschneider]


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2014)

*οτ κουτύρ* — ή, μάλλον, ωχ κουτύρ!


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2014)

www.kathimerini.gr/778141/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-andrea-petroylakh


----------



## MAKIS (Oct 1, 2014)

«Η ηλικία δεν έχει σημασία εκτός και αν είσαι τυρί»
Το ίδιο και η ηλικία του νήματος για το τυρί. Μόλις επέστρεψα από αγροτυρισμό στην Ικαρία, τα συγχαρητύρια μου.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

MAKIS said:


> «Η ηλικία δεν έχει σημασία εκτός και αν είσαι τυρί»
> ...



Ή καλό κρασί, που πάει με το καλό τυρί σαν να πλάστηκαν ζυμώθηκαν γι' αυτό. Παρατυρήσεις, μεταξύ καρδάρας και μποτίλιας. 

Καλογύριστος και καλοτύριστος, Μάκη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)

...
Το κόκκινο τυρί - Τιμολέων Φανφάρας


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2014)

...
Queso Bandito - Speedy Gonzales








Spoiler



Down in Juarez, Mexico
In a small adobe house
Rosalita Gonzales gave birth
To a handsome little mouse

The whole town came to celebrate
The baby being born
But when they got back home
They found that all the cheese was gone!

You will only feel the breeze
When he comes to steal your cheese.
Queso Bandito! (Aha!)

He'll set fire to the street
With his tiny mousy feet.
To the Mariachi beat.
Queso Bandito!

Do not leave your cheese unattended
Cheddar, Monterey Jack, or blended.
I will sneak inside of your pueblo
Relieve you of all your Manchego.

Careful not to take a siesta
You will have no cheese for fiesta!
Always chased by the federales'
But they ate too many tamales.

They can't catch me if they tried.
He'll outrun them every time!
Queso Bandito!
(Aha)!


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2016)

...
'Round the wheel - The String Cheese Incident


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

*Σεκιουτυράς*


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

...
Cheesy safe:






διάτυρητη ασφάλεια


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2016)

*Μπατυράκια*






**


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

nickel said:


> *Μπατυράκια*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 5624*



Ενθάδε κείται ο μπατύρης ο Μπρους Γουέιν
που είπε τούτη την κουβέντα τη μεγάλη
πως τα ψωμιά τυριά σου όσο μπορείς αν δεν τα φας
όταν πεινάνε θα στα φάνε κάποιοι άλλοι


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2017)

...
Συνέχεια από το #130:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2018)

Και ο απαραίτητος στρατυράρχης (καλύτερα βάλτε τους υπότιτλους στο γιουτουμπάκι):


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2018)

*πληντύριο *= η πράξη της αφαίρεσης τυριού (από διατροφή, πιάτο κλπ)


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2020)

Europe is cheesy. Ευρώπη η τυραία. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2020)

Ζημιάρικο. Άλλο ένα bucket list...


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ζημιάρικο. Άλλο ένα bucket list...



_Καρδάρα λιστ_ εννοείς, ε;


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2020)

...
Cheese on bread - The Shuffle Demons


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2020)

Αναθεώρησα όλο το νήμα, έπηξα στο λογοπαίγνιο και, για να στυρίξουμε το νήμα και να το διατυρήσουμε ζωντανό, έφτιαξα αυτή τη λίστα με τα κυριότερα λογοπαίγνια (που πρέπει να αποφεύγει κανείς) και σας την παραθέτω, τυρόντας αλφαβητική σειρά.

Άι σιχτύρ!
ακρωτύρι
αλητύριος
αναντύρητα
Ανθεστύρια
αντικατοπτυρισμός
αντύρρηση
αντυριδραστικούς 
αντυρίσεις 
απαρατύριτος 
αποχωρητύριο
ατυρόβλητο
αρχαιότυρα μέλη
αρχιτυρίκλινος
αστύρευτη 
αστύρικτες
Αστυρίξ
αυστυρή
βασανιστύριο
γαία τυρί μιχθήτω
δαχτυρογραφικά 
διαμαρτυριθώ
διατυριβή 
διατυριόταν 
διατυρώντας 
εκκοκκιστύριο
εντυριφήσει 
Εντυρότατοι φίλοι μου
επιστυρέφουμε 
επιτύρηση, επιτυρητές
εργαστύρι 
ερωτυρήματα
Ετυμωρολογία
ηλεκτυρικός
τυριοδαμαστής 
ιδιοτύρως 
ιστυρικά ευρήματα
καθαριστύριο 
καπνιστύρι 
καυτυριάζω 
καφετύρια 
κολλητύρι 
κολυμβητύριο 
κοπτύρας 
κουρδιστύρι 
κρατητύριο 
κρητύριο, κριτύριο
κωπηλατυρική ομάδα
λειπαντύριο 
μαλακιστύρι 
μαρτυριάρης
μαρτυρίσαμε
μεταξύ Τύρου και Σιδώνος
μεταφραστύρι
μετυρό
μηνιτύριο 
μητυροπολιτικός σιτυρόδρομος
μισθοτύριο 
Μοναστυράκι 
μπανιστύρι 
μπατύρηδες
μπατυρίσαμε 
μυθιστύριμα των τυριών
μυστύριο 
νεότυρα μέλη 
νεωτυριστής 
νταχτυριντί, νταχτυριντί
νυχτυρίδες
επί τυρού ακμής
ξυπνητύρι 
οδοστρωτύρας 
οικτύρω 
ολετύρας 
ορμητύριο
ουρητύριο
κορίτσι της παντυριάς 
παρατύρηση, παρατυρητές, παρατυρώ
τυροτσκί 
πλυντύριο
Απελθέτω απ' εμού το ποτύριον τούτο.
προαστυριακός
προπα-τυρ-ικό
στο τυρ το εξώτυρο
πυτυρίτιδα
τυροβολείς 
θα ενεργήσω τυροσβεστικά
ριο-αντύριο 
τυΡόζ Πάντυρας
εν τυ ρίμη του λόγου.
σατυρικός 
σιχτύρησα
σιωπητύριο 
σπαραχτυριτικά
σπιτυράκι 
στριπτυράδικο 
στύρος 
συντύρηση, συντυρητής, συντυρητικός, συντυρώ
σφαιριστύριο 
Σωτύρις 
ταχτύριζε στα γόνατα
τηλεχειριστύριο 
τυρίστε τα προσχήματα
τυρουμένων των αναλογιών
οὐ τυρὶ τὸ Σάββατο (οὐ τηρεῖ τὸ Σάββατον)
Πειράζ' αν τυράου;
τυρκουάζ
τυρελαίνεται ο άνθρωπος 
τυριλοκομείο 
τυρίμερο 
Τυρίκαλα
τυριφερότητα 
από τον καιρό της Τυροίας
τυρόλεϊ
Τυρότσκι 
τυρύπα σε έμενταλ
τσαντύρι
τυριμόνιες 
τυρογραφείο, τυρογραφικά λάθη
τυραμησού
Τυριμόλα έχουμε καταντήσει
τυρινόσαυρος
τυρατόμορφο νήμα
τυρατούργημα
περί άλλα τυρβάζουν
Τυρέμετε! 
τυρένο 
Τυρεσίας 
τύρηση της τάξης 
τυρογλυπτική
ύσ-τυρα χρόνια
υστυρείτε 
ύστυρη εποχή του Χαλκού
φανταχτυρά
φροντιστύριο
τυρί τυρί το πάτε 
χαρακτυριστική οσμή
χοληστυρίνη
χρεωστυρούμενα
χυτύριο
χωνευτύρι 
ψηστύρι, ψηστυριά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2020)

απολαυστυρική η συνοπτυρική παρουσίαση!


----------



## bibliopsie (Mar 1, 2020)

το δαντικο καθαρτυριο ειναι αυτο, σκετο πουργατυριο....


----------



## bibliopsie (Mar 1, 2020)

και αν δεν τυρισετε τις παραδοσεις της σαρακοστης θα αντιμετωπισετε το θειο δικαστυριο.... αδιαμαρτυριτα...


----------



## bibliopsie (Mar 1, 2020)

βλεπω μεχρι τωρα το θρεντ δεν μπατυρισε....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2020)

Καλώς όρισες bibliopsie. :) 

Παρατυρώ ότι παρατυρείς χωρίς φέτα συμμετοχής εδώ και τυρία έτη. Χαλαλούμι που αποφάσισες να σχολιάσεις. Χαιρετυρώ το χαρακτυριστικό στίλτον σου. Very Gouda!


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2020)

Λούρκιζε κι αυτός. Κοινός μπανιστυριτζής!


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2020)

...
ηλεκ*τυρ*οπαραγωγικός σταθμός:


*This is how one French power plant produces electricity using cheese*


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2020)

Περίμενα ότι θα βρίσκεται στο Τυρόλο.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 30, 2020)

Πώς μπορεί να λείπει από τη λίστα η
"αβελτυρία";


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2020)

Οι ελλείψεις είναι τυράκια για να τραβάμε τους καινούριους.


----------



## presunto (Jun 30, 2020)

*τυρκουάζ* - το ροκφόρ
*κολλητύρι* - το λιωμένο τσένταρ πάνω απ' τα νάτσος στο σινεμά
*ανεμιστύρας* - όταν τρώμε σε τραπέζι εστιατορίου σε εξωτερικό χώρο κι ο αέρας σκορπάει την τριμμένη παρμεζάνα από το μπολάκι
*αστύρευτος/-η/-ο* - η ιδιότητα του τυριού που δεν λέει να τελειώσει
*αντυρισίας από συνείδηση* - κάποιος που συνειδητά δεν βάζει ποτέ τυρί στο φαγητό του
*αισθητύρας* - αισθητυριακός υποδοχέας που ανιχνεύει την παρουσία τυριού σε ακτίνα μικρότερη των 100 μ.
*Λαβάς τυρί* - εξελληνισμένη εκδοχή του La Vache qui rit
*μυστύριον* - τυρί αγνώστου προέλευσης που εντοπίζουμε στο πιάτο μας και το τρώμε πάραυτα παρ' όλα αυτά
*κρατύρας* - λιωμένο τυρί που εντοπίζεται στην επιφάνεια της σισιλιάνικης πίτσας Βεζούβιος
*κρατητύριο* - όταν κάποιος αρνείται να μοιραστεί το τυρί του
*φωστύρας* - λαμπερό τυρί
*αυστυρός/-ή/-ό* - άτομο με εξεζητημένα γούστα στο τυρί


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2020)

τυρολ-λάρισαν


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2020)

Μήπως έχουμε αρχίσει να παίρνουμε κόσμο στο λαιμό μας;


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2020)

nickel said:


> Μήπως έχουμε αρχίσει να παίρνουμε κόσμο στο λαιμό μας;



Μήπως; Ε, μήπως;


----------



## antongoun (Apr 13, 2021)

Τίτυρος: Πολιούχος Σάτυρος της Τυρινής.


----------



## antongoun (Apr 13, 2021)

Αυτό το νήμα είναι επικίνδυνο. Κολλητικό. Επιδρά στον εγκέφαλο όπως παλιά οι πανελλήνιες: όταν περάσεις από δω, δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις τίποτα προτού εξασθενίσει η επενέργειά του. Μετά τις πανελλήνιες το '95, ο εγκέφαλος νόμιζε πως ό,τι διάβαζαν τα μάτια έπρεπε να το μάθει παπαγαλία, μετά την Τυρινή νομίζει ότι πρέπει να το μεταφράσει. Μόλις μετέφρασε, έτσι αυθόρμητα, τη φράση "ήταν πολύ μικρότερο απ' ό,τι νομίζαμε" σε "ήταν πολύ μικρότυρο απ' ό,τι νομίζαμε". Και πρέπει να καταβάλω προσπάθεια για να σταματυρίσει να το κάνει αυτό. Ουφ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2021)

Ναι, είναι κολλητηρικό...


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2021)

εφευρετυρικότητα:







Shrewd 9-year-old fills lip balm tube with cheese to eat in class​


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/OfficialQI/posts/4610251608989339




Cleese was born in Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, the only child of Reginald Francis Cleese (1893–1972), an insurance salesman, and his wife Muriel Evelyn (_née_ Cross, 1899–2000), the daughter of an auctioneer. His family's surname was originally *Cheese*, but his father had thought it was embarrassing and used the name Cleese when he enlisted in the Army during the First World War; he changed it officially by deed poll in 1923.





The London Gazette, 21 September 1923


No wonder, then:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 10, 2021)

«Shrubbery»;!


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> «Shrubbery»;!


Indeed, a shrubbery!






Then, when you have found the shrubbery, you must cut down the mightiest tree in the forest... with... a herring!


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2022)

συμπυκνωτύρι (με συμπιεστύρι)


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2022)

*δηλητύρια* Για να μην ξεχνάμε την επικαιρότητα...

Περί δηλητυρίασης, περισσότερα από τον σεφ Ζάζουλα:




__ https://www.facebook.com/serafeim1/posts/10159273211792772


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## daeman (Aug 13, 2022)

Ορίστε μας, μας τυρολάρουν και οι γκουγκλοχάρτες τώρα.

https://tinyurl.com/yckz295n


----------



## cougr (Aug 13, 2022)

Κομμωτύριο "Ρούλα η Κατσίκα"
"Serving goat's cheese with your haircut"


----------

